# Mapeditor für Battle isle 3



## Pusio (15. Juli 2011)

*Mapeditor für Battle isle 3*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche den Mapeditor von Jörg Richter mit welchem man Karten von Battle Isle 3 editieren kann.
Die Homepage, auf der er bisher verfügbar war (Geocities) wurde abgeschaltet.
Ich konnte bisher nur eine veraltete Version (Battle Isle 2/3 (tm) Editor for Windows v0.5) finden,
die aber nicht funktioniert.

Vielleicht kann mit hier einer helfen, auch wenn es sich zugegebenermaßen um ein sehr altes Spiel handelt.
Aber ich bin mittlerweile auch ein alter Mann und spiele es jedes Jahr einmal mit meinem ältesten Freund... so als Ritual quasi.

Chris

PS: Ich würde mich ggf auch erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Juli 2011)

BIME, der Battle Isle Map Editor, ging damals bis 1.54, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. War dann allerdings eine DOS-Applikation. Zumindest einen funktionierenden Download findet man via Google noch bei einer Suche nach "bime154d".

Alternativ wurde das Battle Isle-Konzept als Advanced Strategic Command bzw. Projekt: Battle Planets weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Pusio (15. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Leider bekomme ich bei diesem Tool immer die Meldung "runtime error 200 at 2280:0091"
Es gibt auch keine Text-Datei, in der ich den Pfad des installierten Pgr. angeben kann. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Pusio (19. Juli 2011)

Da ich unabgeschlossene Dinge nicht mag, möchte ich hier noch ergänzen, dass ein sehr netter Nutzer mir per Mail den entscheidenden Tipp gab, die DOSBox zu verwenden, um die Version 1.54 einzusetzen. Dies klappt auch sehr gut. Dafür nochmal danke an LowriderRoxx. 


PS: Falls jemand auf seinem Rechner noch eine WIN-Version findet. Vielleicht sogar eine nach der 0.5er Version. Bitte melden!


----------



## STCKLF (26. April 2012)

Hallo Chris 

Ja ich habe BIME 0.9 für WIN auf meiner Platte und meldi mich bei dir PN

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Windofdawn (19. Juli 2015)

Hi, 

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich viel zu spät dran bin, möchte ich auch nochmal nach dem Editor fragen 
Die 0.9 wäre natürlich super 
Hat noch jemand irgendwas davon?


Beste Grüße
Flo


----------



## walterfreewood (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Ich hätte den auch gerne.
Hat den jemand noch?
LG
Olaf


----------

